# Kaguya dropped in Torikoverse



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jun 27, 2014)

I know she just appeared, but I am seeing others compare her to early DBZ characters, how does she compare to toriko characters? 

I don't see her taking on the disciples, if we give them hype. ( Midora destroying the toriko sized planet) 

I know hype is meh, but I think Torikoverse hype is fairly reliable.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Weakest she loses to is probably Jirou or Joa


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2014)

So I assume we'll be seeing a lot more of these Kaguya vs "things" threads for a while?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> So I assume we'll be seeing a lot more of these Kaguya vs "things" threads for a while?


At least The same amount of gremmy's /juubito threads
Kaguya beats anyone bar disciples/acacia and Joa.
Since jirou stopped toriko's planet motion the shit is not hype anymore.planet + and mach 30 k disciples can sadly stomp nardoverse. (They are vegeta tier Nowadays , while nardo was downgraded to pre-training piccolo /Chaos and yajirobe levels.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> At least The same amount of gremmy's /juubito threads
> Kaguya beats anyone bar disciples/acacia and Joa.
> Since jirou stopped toriko's planet motion the shit is not hype anymore.planet + and mach 30 k disciples can *sadly *stomp nardoverse. (They are vegeta tier Nowadays , while nardo was downgraded to pre-training piccolo /Chaos and yajirobe levels.



Sadly ? Toriko is way better than Naruto .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 27, 2014)

That's debatable, really.
Nardo is shit, of course.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Sadly ? Toriko is way better than Naruto .


Sadly as a nardo supporter 
I do believe on you, still, wave arc>>>Regal's mammoth arc which is the only one i already finished (i don't know the latters,though)


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> At least The same amount of gremmy's /juubito threads
> Kaguya beats anyone bar disciples/acacia and Joa.
> Since jirou stopped toriko's planet motion the shit is not hype anymore.planet + and mach 30 k disciples can sadly stomp nardoverse. (They are vegeta tier Nowadays , while nardo was downgraded to pre-training piccolo /Chaos and yajirobe levels.



I need to mentally prepare myself


----------



## Drakfreed (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> At least The same amount of gremmy's /juubito threads
> Kaguya beats anyone bar disciples/acacia and Joa.
> Since jirou stopped toriko's planet motion the shit is not hype anymore.planet + and mach 30 k disciples can sadly stomp nardoverse. (They are vegeta tier Nowadays , while nardo was downgraded to pre-training piccolo /Chaos and yajirobe levels.



so what are naruto characters downgraded to now?


----------



## trance (Jun 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> At least The same amount of gremmy's /juubito threads
> Kaguya beats anyone bar disciples/acacia and Joa.
> Since jirou stopped toriko's planet motion the shit is not hype anymore.planet + and mach 30 k disciples can sadly stomp nardoverse. (*They are vegeta tier Nowadays *, while nardo was downgraded to pre-training piccolo /Chaos and yajirobe levels.



Saiyan Saga Vegeta still annihilates Torikoverse.

OT: She loses to the planet level top tiers.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 27, 2014)

Drakfreed said:


> so what are naruto characters downgraded to now?



She went from Large continent level+ to just continent level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Saiyan Saga Vegeta still annihilates Torikoverse.
> 
> OT: She loses to the planet level top tiers.


Saiyan saga vegeta is a planet+(2 digit ZT) with relativistic (machish 110k mid end) reactions. 
Toriko has 4 planet+ (3 digit ZT) with subrelativistic reactions (30k) iirc. unless they downgraded the calc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> She went from Large continent level+ to just continent level.


Wasn't Kaguya/juudara nardo and sauce scalled from the tree and thus remained unnafected?


----------



## Drakfreed (Jun 27, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> She went from Large continent level+ to just continent level.



what about speed and durability any change in that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

Drakfreed said:


> what about speed and durability any change in that?


Speed is now mach 4k. Dc and dura haven't changed exactly for her AFAIK,though


----------



## Lurko (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaguya stops at top tiers, too fast for her.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 27, 2014)

Beats everybody but the top tiers, which are people like Midora, Ichiryuu, Jirou, Acacia, Joa, etc.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 27, 2014)

Not related but is likely that battle wolf will be planetary


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 27, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Kaguya stops at top tiers, too fast for her.



I thought toriko top tiers only had mach 31000 reactions


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> I thought toriko top tiers only had mach 31000 reactions


They do 
Kaguya can kill top tiers with her might genderbending aura.
God Tiers are indeed too much though.(MT would be her only bet)


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> They do
> Kaguya can kill top tiers with her might genderbending aura.
> God Tiers are indeed too much though.(MT would be her only bet)



She can beat all of them with speed equal but there isn't so hot crazy bitch dies.


----------



## Alita (Jun 30, 2014)

What exactly is stopping kaguya from simply battlefield removing anyone in toriko in a similar fashion that she did to naruto and sasuke during their initial encounter? All she had to do was think and it happened. The top tiers and above in toriko are only faster in terms of reaction and attack speed and even then the gap isn't enough to blitz...

Rather than fighting them in the alternate dimension she can just leave them in there.


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> What exactly is stopping kaguya from simply battlefield removing anyone in toriko in a similar fashion that she did to naruto and sasuke during their initial encounter? All she had to do was think and it happened. The top tiers and above in toriko are only faster in terms of reaction and attack speed and even then the gap isn't enough to blitz...



Jirou uses "Grand Knocking" and she dies.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 30, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> What exactly is stopping kaguya from simply battlefield removing anyone in toriko in a similar fashion that she did to naruto and sasuke during their initial encounter? All she had to do was think and it happened. The top tiers and above in toriko are only faster in terms of reaction and attack speed and even then the gap isn't enough to blitz...
> 
> Rather than fighting them in the alternate dimension she can just leave them in there.



Well, the speed difference, for starters.

The fact that standing there and attempting that is basically suicide against the Disciples for another(since all three of them can one-shot from up close or at long range).

Besides, BFR like her's isn't even useful here since she can't afford to do anything but dodge and counterattack from these guys.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 30, 2014)

Wouldn't minority world mess with her abilities anyways?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jun 30, 2014)

Defeats any high tier, but loses to top-God tier. Moon level+ hype<Planet+ feats.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Jirou uses "Grand Knocking" and she dies.





P-X 12 said:


> Well, the speed difference, for starters.
> 
> The fact that standing there and attempting that is basically suicide against the Disciples for another(since all three of them can one-shot from up close or at long range).
> 
> Besides, BFR like her's isn't even useful here since she can't afford to do anything but dodge and counterattack from these guys.



Uh I don't remember anything from Toriko being ~Mach 40k


----------



## Shozan (Jun 30, 2014)

Bitch just got eaten while Midora is sitting in a chair watching her suffer.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Uh I don't remember anything from Toriko being ~Mach 40k



Yikes I thought they were mach 24k plus.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 1, 2014)

kaguya only needs a thought to warp somebody to a different reality so there is a pretty good chance she can get it of before even the top tiers reach her.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 1, 2014)

She takes this. They aren't fast enough to blitz her, so she can just BFR.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Uh I don't remember anything from Toriko being ~Mach 40k



Mach 40K? Didn't she and the Juubi line get downgraded to 4K?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Mach 40K? Didn't she and the Juubi line get downgraded to 4K?


Doesn't matter, you would need mach 80k for insta blitz mach 4k characters before they try to land any attack.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Doesn't matter, you would need mach 80k for insta blitz mach 4k characters before they try to land any attack.



Well that changes alot.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 1, 2014)

she gets to top tiers and stop there. either of them can solo her. 

she's vastly outclass in just about everything. her bfr ability wouldn't even be affective considering they're faster than her.

ichiryuu doesn't even need to lift a finger considering all he needs to do is activate MW to instant kill her. same with midora, he now has MW and HS which pretty much is straight over kill. jirou can simply use a range attack or grand knocking to deal with her. even if you assumed speed equal, it's not like she'll go straight for the bfr. she'll fuck around and get fuck the instant any of them lay a finger on her let alone their abilities.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

>using fucking around as an argument

MysticBlade strikes again

anyway, Only things that don't have to travel, or can effect her through the BFR, or are ~mach 40k will hit her.

The reason is that she has a thought activated, no seals required, AoE BFR, the thing is pretty fucking broken.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 2, 2014)

> >using fucking around as an argument



by fuck around, i mean to try fight physically. not just sitting there derping. 



> anyway, Only things that don't have to travel, or can effect her through the BFR, or are ~mach 40k will hit her.



shit i listed above. GN has a planet level range, MW can be activated with a thought as well. 



> The reason is that she has a thought activated, no seals required, AoE BFR, the thing is pretty fucking broken.



nobody's denying that .
with speed equal she can bfr just about anyone even some of DC"s most powerful fighters. then again, why would she go straight for bfr in the first place? don't she at least got to try to you know.....fight the opponent before just bfring shit? that would be her downfall considering most of these fuckers can wreck a planet with the up most ease.

in character, she wouldn't have a need to go straight for bfring. that's probably an option for characters that'll give her troubles in a long run.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

because characters are bloodlusted unless stated otherwise to prevent stupid arguments like this.

Not to mention that I'm pretty sure one of the very first things she ever actually did was to BFR all the current Main Characters. 



> shit i listed above. GN has a planet level range, MW can be activated with a thought as well.



Grand Knocking has to hit you first afaik, if not show scans proving otherwise.

What does Minority World do?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 2, 2014)

even bloodlusted she wouldn't go straight for the bfr. the only way i'll see her doing it off the bat, is if she had knowledge that these fuckers outclassed her.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

what in the hell do you think bloodlusted means exactly? 

and did you just ignore my point about IC Kaguya using it right off the bat or what?


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Jul 2, 2014)

Kaguya solos via BFR. also, she has every jutsu right? meaning izanagi & intangibility? then shes not losing to any character thats not capable of blitzing.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 2, 2014)

> Grand Knocking has to hit you first afaik, if not show scans proving otherwise.







he didn't need any physical contact to knock everyone on the island extending throughout planet.



> What does Minority World do?



fucks with your atoms.



> and did you just ignore my point about IC Kaguya using it right off the bat or what?



bad example.

she did that to change locations so they don't damage her planet she say.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

he had to hit the fucking ground.

the shockwave passing through them is what did them in, he didn't just activate grand knocking and destroy them, he had to hit the ground with it and then wait for the shockwave to hit all of them.

how fast is he anyway?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 2, 2014)

> he had to hit the fucking ground.
> 
> the shockwave passing through them is what did them in, *he didn't just activate grand knocking and destroy them*





> shit i listed above. GN has a planet level range, *MW can be activated with a thought as well.*


your not listening 



> how fast is he anyway?



he's around ichiryuu and midora in terms of speed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

wasn't clear enough

how fast is that?

I heard there was a laser dodging feat?

is that legit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> even bloodlusted she wouldn't go straight for the bfr. the only way i'll see her doing it off the bat, is if she had knowledge that these fuckers outclassed her.


She actually would.
Even ic she did so (Granted she didn't abandoned them right from the beginning) on a battledome scenario no Pis is stopping her from letting each one of them (minority world apart) on an alternative dimension.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 2, 2014)

> wasn't clear enough
> 
> how fast is that?
> 
> ...



not sure what the concession on that was. though it seems we're getting another laser dodging feat this same arc. nosh one of mappy's pals didn't looked to worried about dodging them. mappy of course dodged one while on a tea break.



> She actually would.
> Even ic she did so



she did that to change locations, in a real fight she wouldn't go for that of the bat regardless.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> *she did that to change locations, in a real fight she wouldn't go for that of the bat regardless.*


This is moot.
She wanna win, She will go for the win.
This is what means a bl scenario.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 2, 2014)

> This is moot.
> She wanna win, She will go for the win.
> This is what means a bl scenario



bloodlusted more about the thirst for blood rather winning. The person basically go bat ape shit, when a character is bloodlusted he/she has a murderous intend seeking total annihilation of their opponent. this of all scenarios is the worse for her.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

The only reason Kaguya didn't let Naruto and company rot is due to wanting their chakra amd Naruto and Sasuke being her grandkids's recarnations.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> bloodlusted more about the thirst for blood rather winning. The person basically go bat ape shit, when a character is bloodlusted he/she has a murderous intend seeking total annihilation of their opponent. this of all scenarios is the worse for her.



 This is actually wrong given it simply relieves them of CIS because the character will use the most efficient method of winning, going ape shit actually will likely make the character fight less effectively. It has nothing to do with becoming a mindless berserker.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 2, 2014)

> This is actually wrong given it simply relieves them of CIS because the character will use the most efficient method of winning, going ape shit actually will likely make the character fight less effectively. It has nothing to do with becoming a mindless berserker



my definition is different but hey whatever, still doesn't change the out of the fight though. each disciple can effectively take care of her with the abilities already mentioned. MW, GK and being superior in pretty much everything physically seals the deal.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 2, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> my definition is different but hey whatever, still doesn't change the out of the fight though. each disciple can effectively take care of her with the abilities already mentioned. MW, GK and being superior in pretty much everything physically seals the deal.



they have the abilities, they have superior stats.. but they will not be able to use them in time so its moot.. kaguya just thinks them away..


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 2, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> >using fucking around as an argument
> 
> MysticBlade strikes again
> 
> ...



Wel, that's not really true.
Since they would notice the start of the battle in a different time.
The faster one would react first that the battle has already started.
In this case, mach 30000 vs mach 4000.
That's 0.0000000979556653s vs 0.0000007346674895s.
Which means, the difference in time before the one who has mach 4000 combat speed and reactions can react to the start of the battle is 0.0000006367118242s.
For someone who can move at mach 30000, that's equal to 6.5m.
Meaning, the one with mach 30k speed could move 6.5m before the latter could even perceive that the battle had started.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 2, 2014)

Do kaguya's feats this week change the outcome? 

she has complete control of the environment ( she controlled the surrounding glaciers, from the safety of another dimension) 


Basically, she attacked naruto without even being in the same dimension this chapter


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Do kaguya's feats this week change the outcome?
> 
> she has complete control of the environment ( she controlled the surrounding glaciers, from the safety of another dimension)
> 
> ...


It is useless against stronger characters.
Anyway before someone come with the "a jump is enough to avoid" bs:


The teleport and spatial manipulation jutsu are clearly different.(unless you want to argue Kaguya has five floating arms.)


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> It is useless against stronger characters.
> Anyway before someone come with the "a jump is enough to avoid" bs:
> 
> 
> The teleport and spatial manipulation jutsu are clearly different.(unless you want to argue Kaguya has five floating arms.)



I was more impressed with the fact that  she was in another dimension when she attacked naruto

- is it really useless against stronger characters? It seemed like she controlled at least a mountain range of Ice, 

- considering she can AOE warp her surroundings to be more beneficial,wherever they are fighting, she can change the area to her advantage 

- I mean sure, controlling ice isnot doing much against toriko top teirs, but if she did the same thing in the lava world I imagine it would do a lot more damage 
- toriko was being hurt by starjuns fire I imagine lava would be enough to eventually tire out toriko characters 


Bloodlusted kaguya should be able to open a dimensional gap inside a  disciples body correct?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> - I mean sure, controlling ice isnot doing much against toriko top teirs, but if she did the same thing in the lava world I imagine it would do a lot more damage
> - toriko was being hurt by starjuns fire I imagine lava would be enough to eventually tire out toriko characters



 Yeah, but no. Unless explicitly stated to be far above the normal energy output, I doubt ordinary lava is doing shit to even City Block Level characters, never mind the plethora of Country Level characters and the few Planet Level top tiers. Pretty sure Starjun's fire really does have teraton range energy output and I am sure Torikoverse has stated in numerous instances that the hazards in their world are just that powerful to threaten high durability characters. I'm hoping this isn't the common "heat = hax" bullshit idiots around here abuse.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 2, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> Yeah, but no. Unless explicitly stated to be far above the normal energy output, I doubt ordinary lava is doing shit to even City Block Level characters, never mind the plethora of Country Level characters and the few Planet Level top tiers. Pretty sure Starjun's fire really does have teraton range energy output and I am sure Torikoverse has stated in numerous instances that the hazards in their world are just that powerful to threaten high durability characters. I'm hoping this isn't the common "heat = hax" bullshit idiots around here abuse.



Thanks for explaining, most other posters would just write a short statement saying how I am wrong and stupid. 


- so, lava isnot really all that huh? I always assumed lava was fairly strong- as far as elemental attacks go - I mean a google search tells me lava ranges from 1,000 - 2,000 degrees farenheight 

So, city block characters are accepted to be a able to take dips inside volcanoes? Good to know 



Can volume be taken no account? Unless you can fly, you get dropped in a ocean of lava - would the fact that it's a ocean change anything?

Lastly- what do you think about kaguya opening dimensional holes inside her enemies Brain?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> - so, lava isnot really all that huh? I always assumed lava was fairly strong- as far as elemental attacks go - I mean a google search tells me lava ranges from 1,000 - 2,000 degrees farenheight
> 
> So, city block characters are accepted to be a able to take dips inside volcanoes? Good to know



 It's mostly a rough estimate I was going with, but lava should be no threat to even those with decently high durability. Probably may try to look for an accurate value if I feel less lazy right now.



> Can volume be taken no account? Unless you can fly, you get dropped in a ocean of lava - would the fact that it's a ocean change anything?



 Lava is actually much denser than water since it's just super-heated liquid rock surfaced on the planet, so any character who has animal based biology should actually be able to _float_ on lava since they lack the density to sink. Stuff like robots or other really dense things may likely sink though.



> Lastly- what do you think about kaguya opening dimensional holes inside her enemies Brain?



 I wouldn't be entirely sure since I don't keep up with Nardo anymore for quite a long time, but I'd assume she'd need the skill feat and reactions to pull it off on time anyway. The Disciples are high sub-relativistic in reactions for example. Not that it matters as far as the rest of the verse is concerned since she has the raw power to accompany her speed advantage to one-shot just about anyone else.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Lastly- what do you think about kaguya opening dimensional holes inside her enemies Brain?



Fanfiction until it actually happens.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Thanks for explaining, most other posters would just write a short statement saying how I am wrong and stupid.
> 
> 
> - so, lava isnot really all that huh? I always assumed lava was fairly strong- as far as elemental attacks go - I mean a google search tells me lava ranges from 1,000 - 2,000 degrees farenheight
> ...


2000 degrees isn't that much when energy comes into play, a nuke can output millions. Anyone on city+ can do so on casual basis. Heat is overrated just like bullets and outer space.
Likely but is better to wait until she try to do similar stuff.(like her vortex hurting someone)
Otherwise is fanfction


----------



## Hale (Jul 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> 2000 degrees isn't that much when energy comes into play, a nuke can output millions. Anyone on city+ can do so on casual basis. Heat is overrated just like bullets and outer space.
> Likely but is better to wait until she try to do similar stuff.(like her vortex hurting someone)
> Otherwise is fanfction



I Think it would be safer to assume that kaguya's elemental attacks are packing more energy then the regular elements normally would as I dont think i find naruto and co really being worried about cb or mcb level attacks at this point


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 2, 2014)

Hale said:


> I Think it would be safer to assume that kaguya's elemental attacks are packing more energy then the regular elements normally would as I dont think i find naruto and co really being worried about cb or mcb level attacks at this point



Well, first off, these elements aren't coming from her. They are naturally part of the environment.

However, seeing as Naruto and his disintegrating black orbs were accomplishing nothing against the ice she trapped them in, and Naruto way in the beginning of part one broke ice that was stated to be more resilient than real ice with only KN0, there is a possibility that the lava was much more potent than regular lava.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah the ice and lava were obviously stronger than normal ice  and lava , there's a reason Naruto and company were scared.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 3, 2014)

isn't the fact of lava that it keeps heating you up? basically the same thing as with amaterasu.. if your covered in lava it will keep sending heat(energy) into you. eventually it will be enough and even highly durable people start having trouble ? 

there is also the fact that ninja's can easily increase the energy released by fire... so kaguya making lava more energetic than normal should be pretty much granted.. 

anyway even if this is not enough.. eventually they will starve in a random dimension anyway...


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 3, 2014)

Stermor said:


> isn't the fact of lava that it keeps heating you up? basically the same thing as with amaterasu.. if your covered in lava it will keep sending heat(energy) into you. eventually it will be enough and even highly durable people start having trouble ?
> 
> there is also the fact that ninja's can easily increase the energy released by fire... so kaguya making lava more energetic than normal should be pretty much granted..
> 
> anyway even if this is not enough.. eventually they will starve in a random dimension anyway...



not really, the energy wouldn't keep increasing, it'd disperse. It's like arguing if a 5 year old poked a steel plate with a wooden needle for long enough, without letting the pressure up, he'd eventually pierce the steel. just because a force is constant doesn't mean it linearly stacks up like that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Well, first off, these elements aren't coming from her. They are naturally part of the environment.
> 
> However, seeing as Naruto and his disintegrating black orbs were accomplishing nothing against the ice she trapped them in, and Naruto way in the beginning of part one broke ice that was stated to be more resilient than real ice with only KN0, there is a possibility that the lava was much more potent than regular lava.



That is certainly possible seeing as she made it herself, but it's hard to say since lots of authors overplay lava and such


----------



## Kaaant (Jul 3, 2014)

Midora would eat her out.

At any rate, surely you could argue that the higher-tiered Toriko characters could quickly adapt with to the Lava after a certain period of time?  If we assume it'd take a while to actually affect the characters, that'd be plenty of time to adapt to the climate.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 3, 2014)

Kaaant said:


> Midora would eat her out.
> 
> At any rate, surely you could argue that the higher-tiered Toriko characters could quickly adapt with to the Lava after a certain period of time?  If we assume it'd take a while to actually affect the characters, that'd be plenty of time to adapt to the climate.



He can't eat her out if he's in another dimension.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

Kaaant said:


> Midora would eat her out.
> 
> At any rate, surely you could argue that the* higher-tiered Toriko characters could quickly adapt with to the Lava after a certain period of time?*  If we assume it'd take a while to actually affect the characters, that'd be plenty of time to adapt to the climate.


doesn't matter.
anyone who isn't called disciples and joa will be dead meat by either her exaton aura which melt madara instantly or her MT.
and any of the disciples which doesn't have minority world hardly can beat her before being bfr'ed.
of course this would be in a guantlet  any disciple can beat her on a solo scenario.


----------



## SunRise (Jul 4, 2014)

I heard that Toriko got upgraded to Planet level. Can someone link this calc please?

Now we scale Disciple's combat speed to Buranchi's mach 30 000? Or only reaction?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

VioletHood said:


> I heard that Toriko got upgraded to Planet level. Can someone link this calc please?
> 
> Now we scale Disciple's combat speed to Buranchi's mach 30 000?


Only disciples and Joa are planet+.
Yeah we do.
Comes from 
The result is on the shitstorm below it.


----------



## SunRise (Jul 4, 2014)

Thx man.

Btw how strong Kings and B. Nitros according to OBD?

Even combat speed? I thought we only scale it to reaction speed...

I heard something like quad digit machs for Toriko characters. Where it comes from? How exactly (machs) fast is current Toriko verse topdogs and HK?

What about Mappy dodging laser feat? Still not trusted because beam from laser pointer did't shown enough properties to be considered laser?


----------



## Stermor (Jul 4, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> not really, the energy wouldn't keep increasing, it'd disperse. It's like arguing if a 5 year old poked a steel plate with a wooden needle for long enough, without letting the pressure up, he'd eventually pierce the steel. just because a force is constant doesn't mean it linearly stacks up like that.



but it can't disperse.... that is the hole point if your covered in lava...


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 4, 2014)

> Btw how strong Kings and B. Nitros according to OBD?



8 king beast should be roughly comparable to the disciples. the blue nitro is still unknown though it's looking like they're above disciple level.



> Even combat speed? *I thought we only scale it to reaction speed...*



if that were the case neither of them would be able to hit each other. they should have combat speed comparable to their reactions.



> I heard something like quad digit machs for Toriko characters. Where it comes from?



yuda's feat came out mach 1k+ and terry's feat came out mach 3000+. current HK should be much faster than this.



> What about Mappy dodging laser feat?



problem was distance IIRC, still came out mach 3000+.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 4, 2014)

not even the sun itself would burn anyone with durability >91 petatons(how much energy the sun releases every second)

Heat isn't a form of haxx there was a thread on this subject not too long ago


----------



## SunRise (Jul 4, 2014)

Thx MysticBlade



> 8 king beast should be roughly comparable to the disciples. the blue nitro is still unknown though it's *looking like they're above disciple level*.


I seen good argument about this.

As we know Midora admitted that his big brother didn't truely intended to kill him - if he wanted to - there will be completely different fight. Midora was exhausted and wounded taking all that atttacks from Ichiryuu - he even pierced his vital organ - heart. How you think serious fresh Ichiryuu would fight with that Midora? He would destroy him because they are roughly equal in strength and one is fresh while other is not. I,e, - if that Nitro were equal or stronger than Disciples he had *perfect possibility* to deal with Midora and eat 2 tasty things. Though he had advantage he still prefered to fled when Midora got serious. Maybe they have strength hierarhy and stronger ones can fight on equal grounds  (or even stronger) with Disciples but this convinced me that *this* Nitro can't.

Btqw whole bunch of  (or even more i don't remember) 7 B. Nitros came for one Acacia. 



> problem was distance IIRC, still came out mach 3000+.


 There is movement lines which indicates that Mappy jumped at this panel. Seems like it's about how much laser traveled before Mappy jumped.


----------



## Kaaant (Jul 5, 2014)

I guess Kaguya just rapes most of the verse with Shin Jukai Koutan concentrated in one spot, and as Minafodder established, they can regrow when damaged :4

The roots expanded from one side of the earth to the next, at minimum is has a bigger radius than the nardoverse planet, not even considering that the roots would be spread across the surface.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 5, 2014)

> How you think serious fresh Ichiryuu would fight with that Midora?



no problem.

a serious ichiryuu would've easily defeated midora, MW is way too hax. he probably had it on low settings during the entire fight.



> Though he had advantage he still prefered to fled when Midora got serious.



well, fleeing isn't always a indication of being weaker. shima had a good enough reason to hold off on a confrontation between the two. one example that shows these nitro's are superior is the fact it easily avoided midora's hungry space whereas ichiryuu couldn't. 



> 7 B. Nitros came for one Acacia



not to fight him, they came to talk with him about his FC. acacia seemed pretty scared knowing all they came for was to have a little chat.



> . Seems like it's about how much laser traveled before Mappy jumped.



well knock yourself out, i argued that but the issue of distance was the problem. the lowest end was mach 4400.


----------

